#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Need agitator design handbook

## gold_forever

Is anyone having agitator design handbook?



plz share it.........


Thanks.See More: Need agitator design handbook

----------


## kapil.sharma.71179

> Is anyone having agitator design handbook?
> 
> plz share it.........
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Is anyone having agitator design handbook?

plz share it.........

 :EEK!:  :Frown: k_apilsharma@sify.com)

----------


## chemi_kumar

Please refer 
Industrial mixing handbook and perry's chemical engineering handbook

----------


## himanshu

try following 
handbook of industrial Mixing
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Mixing in process industries
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PAVAN.MISRA1

thanks for such a nice share Himanshu you are a big helping hand for me thanks a lot

----------

